
Thread on new coronavirus reproductive rate from Harvard epidemiologist - Apocryphon
https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1220919589623803905
======
Apocryphon
Criticism thread here:
[https://twitter.com/MCBazacoPhD/status/1220954874080305153](https://twitter.com/MCBazacoPhD/status/1220954874080305153)

~~~
seapunk
And here:
[https://twitter.com/DoctorYasmin/status/1220953291279831040](https://twitter.com/DoctorYasmin/status/1220953291279831040)

